# 2007.0 - desktop bug hunting

## rofro

Witam wszystkich.

Zamierzam stworzyć taką nową świecką tradycję, że jak wychodzi gentoo release, to na takim wątku jak ten będą publikowane problemy i ich rozwiązanie dla powiedzmy wersji desktopowej.

Idea podobna do forum ubuntu, gdzie kazde nowe wydanie ma swoje podforum w ktorym sa watki dotyczace problemow w aktualnej wersji.

Mam nadzieje ze taki watek pomoze nowym uzytkownikom. Ja przy instalacji 2007.0 natrafilem na kilka bugow.

1. emerge sendmail

nie zemerguje przy ustawionym MAKEOPTS w make.conf

2. gtk potrzebuje cairo z wlaczona opcja svg

w /etc/portage/pockage.use dopisujemy

```
x11-libs/cairo svg
```

jesli cairo juz sie zemergowalo bez tej flagi to oczywiscie jeszcze raz trzeba

```
emerge --oneshot cairo
```

3. Xorg nie uruchomi sie, wypisze komunikat ze nie ma czcionki fixed.

Trzeba zemergowac pakiet z aliasami:

```
emerge --oneshot media-fonts/font-alias
```

4. mc nie zemerguje domyslnie, poniewaz wlaczona jest flaga unicode, a wtedy potrzeba slang.

w /etc/portage/pockage.use dopisujemy

```
app-misc/mc slang
```

i ponownie emergujemy

Na koniec dwa problemy związane z moim sprzętem

5. nie uruchmial mi sie internet na eth0. Jak sie okazalo genkernel zemergowal mi modul ktory pozwala traktowac port firewire jako urzadzenie ethernet. A ze ten modul ladowal sie jako pierwszy, to prawdziwa karta sieciowa byla na eth1.

Rozwiazanie:

a) usunac modul eth1394.ko z /lib/*

Jesli sie nie usunie, blacklisty nie dzialaja, trzeba z reguly udev robic

b) przekompilowac jeszcze raz jadro, wylaczajac felerny modul

c)

```
mv /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1

rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

jeśli dodaliśmy net.eth0 do startu systemu (i tak by się uruchomiło) to teraz trzeba usunąć

rc-update del net.eth0 default (lub boot, zależy jak dodaliśmy)

6. Dysk mam podpiety do adaptera softwarowego raid. Dysk jest widziany jako /dev/sda/ Przez to nie moglem gruba zainstalowac do mbr.

Rozwiazanie:

```
grub

device (hd0) /dev/sda

root (hd0,6)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

I na koniec niekoniecznie bug  :Wink: 

7. openoffice pisze ze sie zainstalowal ale emerge nie zakonczyl sie poprawnie.

Podpowiedz: czy masz 5GB wolnego miejsca na kompilacje?

Rozwiazanie tymczasowe:

Na inną partycję przeniesiemy katalog /var

```
mv /var /mnt/hda5

mkdir /var

```

w /etc/fstab

```
/dev/hda5           /mnt/hda5    reiserfs    default   1 0

/mnt/hda5/var     /var     none     bind   0 0

```

i wydajemy polecenie

```
mount -a
```

----------

## manwe_

Najbardziej urzekł mnie punkt 5.

a) brzydko

b) dlaczego pozbawiać się funkcjonalności? 

c) jeżeli zrobiłeś mv, czyli usunąłeś net.eth0, a jedoczneśnie zostawiłeś wpis uruchamiania net.eth0 w 'default', prawdopodobnie przy starcie poleci błąd - najgorsze podejście

Najprościej i najszybciej? 

```
# echo 'DRIVERS=="xxx", NAME="eth0"' >> /etc/udev/rules.d/00-local.rules
```

Oczywiście xxx to sterownik do sieciówki, np. r8169.

Poza tym trochę nie kumam idei. Przecież kolejne wersje Gentoo to raczej kwestia umowy/uporządkowania [no i oznaczania wersji livecd/dvd]. Wszyscy korzystamy z tego samego portage, tych samych ebuild'ów, większość wykonuje systematycznie update world. Więc co za różnica czy ktoś wystartował od 2006.0 czy od 2007.0, skoro i tak w tym samym dniu mają te same wersje programów [+/- jechanie w gałęzi stabilnej/testowej i częstość update'owania, ale to też jest niezależne od "wersji", tylko użyszkodnika].

----------

## rofro

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Najbardziej urzekł mnie punkt 5.
> 
> a) brzydko
> 
> b) dlaczego pozbawiać się funkcjonalności? 
> ...

 

Może i lepiej. Pisałem że można dodać regułę udev, więc można i tak.

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poza tym trochę nie kumam idei. Przecież kolejne wersje Gentoo to raczej kwestia umowy/uporządkowania [no i oznaczania wersji livecd/dvd]. Wszyscy korzystamy z tego samego portage, tych samych ebuild'ów, większość wykonuje systematycznie update world. Więc co za różnica czy ktoś wystartował od 2006.0 czy od 2007.0, skoro i tak w tym samym dniu mają te same wersje programów [+/- jechanie w gałęzi stabilnej/testowej i częstość update'owania, ale to też jest niezależne od "wersji", tylko użyszkodnika].

 

Nie chodzi mi o tych co już korzystają z portage tylko tych co mają zamiar zainstalować gentoo. Wiem że gentoo to meta-dystrybucja itp. ale trzeba mieć jakiś punkt odniesienia.

----------

## rofro

Witam

Kontynuuje wylapywanie bledow podczas instalacji systemu.

Ponizej moja notatka z instalacji gentoo. Nie wkleilem tylko plikow z /etc. Dokleje pozniej.

w notatce sa rozwiazania problemow na ktore natrafilem przy instalacji systemu a nie bylo tego w dokumentacji tylko na forum, ew. Gentoo-wiki. Pojawi sie tez kilka linkow  ktorych korzystalem, czasami moje pytania. Jest to wersja robocza. mozliwe ze nawet wysle bug reporty w koncu albo napisze howto. jesli komus sie przyda to bedzie git.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ext3

http://www.namesys.com/benchmarks.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3

http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Disk_Optimization

http://fsbench.netnation.com/

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37806

wyswietl ustawienia dla danej partycji

tune2fs -l /dev/sda8

opcji uzywane podczas tworzenia poartycji ext

/etc/mke2fs.conf

dodanie indeksowania katalogow dla partycji hdXY

tune2fs -O dir_index /dev/hdXY

e2fsck -D /dev/hdXY

ordered to kompromis szybkosci i bezpieczenstwa, writeback niebezpieczne, journal za wolny - przydatny do baz danych

reisefs4 najszybszy ale eksperymentalny, sukcesywnie obnizana jest jego wydajnosc w jadrze linux, mimo ze inne systemy poprawiaja swoje wyniki, i mimo ze poprawiaja sie drivery do dyskow

hdparm to kiepski test dla dyskow, lepsze wyniki daje bonnie++

mke2fs -j -c -L volume_label /dev/partitionX

-j ext3

-c sprawdzanie bad blockow

-L nadanie etykiety, mozna potem montowac dyski po etykiecie, ale jak w grub to stosowac?

a moze http://gujin.sourceforge.net/

a to co jest?

http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/

e2label device [newlabel]

bezpieczenstwo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3

sprawdzanie przy montowaniu a nie co iles dni?

lepszy bind niz portdir, bo przy chrootowaniu dziala

portage mam na innej partycji montowana przez bind, wiec w przypadku chrootowania musze zrobic bindowanie

mount -o bind /mnt/storage/gentoo/portage /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

resolv.conf, proc, dev, chroot itp.

emerge xorg-x11 gnome-light

rc-update add gpm default

rc-update add hald default

emerge nvidia-drivers

eselect opengl set nvidia

.xinitrc

Problem:

Failed to load module "mouse"

Failed to load module "kbd"

Solution:

emerge --oneshot xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-mouse

Problem:

failed to load fixed

Solution:

echo "media-fonts/font-misc-misc X" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -vat --oneshot font-misc-misc

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml?style=printable

emerge alsa-utils

rc-update add alsasound boot

alsaconf

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

alsamixer

#alsactl store

#/etc/modules.d/alsa

firefox about:config

new boolean extensions.checkCompatibility false

browser.tabs.closeButtons 2

middle false

close 2

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTFS_write_with_ntfs-3g

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_Windows_partitions_(DOS%2C_FAT%2C_NTFS)

http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#questions

emerge -av sys-fs/ntfs3g

update-modules

#mount manually

ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows

echo "/dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 ntfs-3g 0 0" >> /etc/fstab

/etc/conf.d/hdparm

# dma wlaczam dla dvd

cdrom0_args="-d1"

rc-update add hdparm default

k3b

sh182m cd write 48x

emerge gconf-editor

gconf > apps > nautilus > preferences > always_use_browser 1

gnome > system preferences > menus and toolbars > toolbar button labels: text beside icons

emerge gnome-applets

emerge -vat x11-themes/tango-icon-theme x11-themes/tango-icon-theme-extras

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/gTangish+2.0+%28or+gTango+2.0%29?content=63851

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CrashBit+Icons+%28gTango+2.0%29?content=66757

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Tango-Custom?content=34680

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Tango+OpenOffice?content=54799

http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1225

http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1256

http://fullfilth.blogspot.com/2007/08/how-to-make-openoffice-load-faster.html

Start Open Office and click on Tools > Options. This should open the configuration. Click on Memory in the left menu and change the following settings:

    * Number of Steps: 30

    * Use for Open Office: 128

    * Memory per Object: 20

    * Number of Objects: 20

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_create_a_run_level

----------

## sebas86

 *Quote:*   

> emerge nvidia-drivers 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Problem:
> ...

 

Lepiej chyba zrobić:

```
echo 'INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"' >> /etc/make.conf

echo 'VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa nvidia"' >> /etc/make.conf

emerge xorg-server -uD
```

----------

## rofro

Wiem o zmiennej input devices i mam tak wlasnie ustawiony w make.conf. Podczas poprzednich instalacji to dzialalo. Teraz nie dziala. Jak juz pisalem wymieniam tu rzeczy ktorych nie ma w dokumentacji oficjalnej a sie cos spieprzylo w portage

----------

## Bialy

 *rofro wrote:*   

> Wiem o zmiennej input devices i mam tak wlasnie ustawiony w make.conf. Podczas poprzednich instalacji to dzialalo. Teraz nie dziala. Jak juz pisalem wymieniam tu rzeczy ktorych nie ma w dokumentacji oficjalnej a sie cos spieprzylo w portage

 

Albo u Ciebie.

U mnie dziala z ustawionym make.conf.

----------

## Yatmai

To dodam od siebie, mając w use sdl i directfb emerge wywali, że libsdl i DirectFB wzajemnie mają się w zależnościach. 

Pomoże emerge -1 --nodeps jednego z nich, a potem powrót do głównej instalacji  :Smile: 

----------

## lmmsci

Ja też bym wspomniał o problemach ze wzajemnym używaniem jdk (przynajmniej sun-jdk, innych nie testowałem) i flagi xcb dla biblioteki libX11 (xorg-server 1.4.0 i dalsze z libX11-1.1.3). Flaga ta jest niezbędna dla compiz-fusion. Bug jest już znany (np. http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6532373) , nawet na forum gdzieś była wzmianka o łatce, ale ona, przynajmniej u mnie, "nie zafunkcjonowała sensownie" (czyli nic nie wyszło).

----------

